

25 microchips that shook the world. - mrpixel
http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/25chips

======
dredmorbius
Least you could do is link the actual article rather than a landing page:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/25-microc...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/25-microchips-
that-shook-the-world)

